# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Hà Nội tuyển nhân viên kinh doanh, kỹ thuật, kế toán lĩnh vực máy cắt CNC

## Máy cắt CNC

Để đáp ứng nhu cầu của thị trường trong và ngoài nước, cung cấp cho khách hàng những sản phẩm và các dịch vụ tốt nhất về giải pháp máy cắt Laser/ máy cắt Plasma… cho khách hàng. Vì thế công ty EMC cần tuyển nhân viên ở các vị trí sau:

*1. Tuyển 4 nhân viên kinh doanh (Ưu tiên nam biết lái xe ô tô)
*
– Yêu cầu giới tính: Nam.

– Kinh nghiệm: Không yêu cầu kinh nghiệm.

– Số lượng cần tuyển: 4

– Hình thức làm việc: Toàn thời gian cố định.

*Mô tả công việc:
*
– Quản lý và chăm sóc khách hàng công ty đang quản lý.

– Giới thiệu và tư vấn tới khách hàng các sản phẩm của công ty.

– Tìm kiếm khách hàng mới và phát triển thị trường.

– Xây dựng, duy trì, phát triển mối quan hệ với các nhóm khách hàng công ty giao cho.

– Thương lượng, đàm phán với khách hàng và làm thủ tục kí kết hợp đồng với khách hàng.

– Thực hiện các công việc khách do cấp trên yêu cầu.

*Yêu cầu công việc:
*
– Nam yêu thích và đam mê kinh doanh.

– Kỹ năng giao tiếp tốt, năng động, đàm phán và thuyết phục tốt.

– Có khả năng làm việc độc lập và theo nhóm.

– Ưu tiên nhưng người có kinh ngiệm kinh doanh ngoài thị trường.

– Năng động, nhanh nhẹn, kiên trì, trung thực có trách nhiệm cao trong công việc.

– Làm việc tại văn phòng Hà Nội.

2. Tuyển 3 nhân viên kỹ thuật điện/ điện tử CNC tháng 10/2018
*
**Mô tả công việc:*

– Lắp đặt máy cắt CNC.

– Hướng dẫn sử dụng, vận hành, bàn giao máy cho khách hàng.

– Tư vấn, sửa chữa, bảo hành, bảo trì các loại máy cắt CNC.

– Thực hiện các công việc liên quan được giao.

– Đối với vị trí kỹ thuật, ngoài lương cứng sẽ hỗ trợ thêm công tác phí 120.000 đ/ngày.

*Yêu cầu công việc:
*
– Tốt nghiệp cao đẳng, đại học chuyên ngành điện/điện tử, tự động hóa, …

– Sử dụng thành thạo một trong các phần mềm đồ họa: AutoCAD, và có thể sử dụng Corel,…

– Sử dụng thành thạo các phần mềm văn phòng.

– Nhiệt tình, năng động, ham học hỏi, đam mê kỹ thuật, trung thực và có trách nhiệm với công việc được giao, mong muốn gắn bó lâu dài.

– Sẵn sàng đi công tác xa, có khả năng làm việc độc lập và theo nhóm.

– Sức khỏe tốt.

– Có phương tiện đi lại (xe máy).

– Kinh nghiệm: ưu tiên các ứng viên có kinh nghiệm làm việc thực tế về các lĩnh vực máy móc kỹ thuật liên quan.

*3. Tuyển 2 nhân viên kế toán tổng hợp
*
Kinh nghiệm: 1 – 2 năm.

Số lượng cần tuyển: 2.

Hình thức làm việc: Toàn thời gian cố định.

*Mô tả công việc:
*
– Thực hiện các phần hành kế toán, hoàn thiện các chứng từ sổ sách.

– Lập báo cáo quản trị nội bộ thường xuyên, đột xuất.

– Lập các bảng kê thuế hàng tháng/quý theo quy định.

– Lập báo cáo tài chính theo quy định .

– Kiểm tra, theo dõi, đối chiếu, lập kế hoạch và thực hiện việc thanh quyết toán công nợ nội bộ (tạm ứng).

– Hoàn thiện hợp đồng với khách hàng.

– Các công việc khác theo sự phân công của lãnh đạo.

*Yêu cầu khác:
*
– Tốt nghiệp cao đẳng trở lên, chuyên ngành Kế toán.

– Có kinh nghiệm làm việc tại vị trí tương đương.

– Trung thực, cẩn thận, nhanh nhẹn, tỉ mỉ và có tinh thần trách nhiệm.

– Sử dụng thành thạo tin học văn phòng, các phần mềm kế toán chuyên dụng.

– Có khả năng đọc hiểu tài liệu chuyên ngành.

– Cầu tiến, thẳng thắn, yêu thích và định hướng phát triển trong lĩnh vực tài chính/kế toán doanh nghiệp.

*4. QUYỀN LỢI ĐƯỢC HƯỞNG*

– Lương: 7 – 9tr + Thưởng tháng/quý/năm.

– Được làm việc trong môi trường chuyên nghiệp, năng động.

– Được tham gia các dự án lớn, sử dụng công nghệ, kỹ thuật mới nhất.

– Được đào tạo và trau dồi không chỉ kiến thức chuyên môn mà cả kỹ năng quản lý nhóm, quản lý dự án.

– Hưởng đầy đủ các quyền lợi dành cho người lao động theo Luật lao động.

– Chế độ phúc lợi: du lịch hàng năm, dã ngoại, sinh nhật và thưởng các dịp lễ, tết, lương tháng thứ 13 …

– Thời gian làm việc: 8h – 12h & 1h30 – 17h30 từ Thứ 2 – Thứ 7.

*Liên hệ tuyển dụng
*
Người liên hệ: Ms. Lý : 01667820756
Máy bàn: 0243.224.2551 / 0243.224.2552
Địa chỉ liên hệ: Số 2, Lô 1, KCN Lai Xá, Kim Chung, Hoài Đức, Hà Nội.
Xem chi tiết hơn về công ty hãy truy cập trực tiếp: https://hancatEMC.com.

----------


## Máy cắt CNC

Công ty máy cắt CNC EMC tại Hà Nội đang tuyển dụng các vị trí:
1. 4 nhân viên kinh doanh.
2. 2 nhân viên kế toán.
3. 3 nhân viên kỹ thuật.
=>>Chi tiết xem tại đây.

----------


## nguyencongdoan1992

Sr chủ thread
Các bạn có nhu cầu đi Nhật diện kỹ sư thì liên hệ nhé 0977 30 5522 / 0942 30 5522

----------

